# Could I please have some advise on this painting



## Janique (6 mo ago)

I made this for a library, I like it but I'm not satisfied with it. I feel something is off, or I'm missing something. I'm not sure if it's good, and I can't pinpoint what doesn't make it good. Deos anyone see what I don't? I'm really nervous to show it to the library.


----------



## iandandavies (9 mo ago)

the fairy looks a bit stiff, more like a superman pose than a tinkerbell. But i like her wings


----------



## Janique (6 mo ago)

iandandavies said:


> the fairy looks a bit stiff, more like a superman pose than a tinkerbell. But i like her wings


I'll see how I can fix it then, thank you so much


----------



## Suibets (6 mo ago)

1. Identify the focal point/s of your illustration and make it/them pop. For example; there are 5 prominent focal points (characters) in your illustration: the fairy, the dragon, the castle the ink bottle and the feather pen and the red leaves. select the ones you want to highlight and make them brighter, and clearer (more details).
Create contrast with the adjacent background or foreground to make the character/s you selected to pop. For example; you could paint the background with a muted complementary color next to the color of your selected character. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Janique (6 mo ago)

Suibets said:


> 1. Identify the focal point/s of your illustration and make it/them pop. For example; there are 5 prominent focal points (characters) in your illustration: the fairy, the dragon, the castle the ink bottle and the feather pen and the red leaves. select the ones you want to highlight and make them brighter, and clearer (more details).
> Create contrast with the adjacent background or foreground to make the character/s you selected to pop. For example; you could paint the background with a muted complementary color next to the color of your selected character.
> Hope this helps.


Thank you! I don't know if I can change this painting. But I might just do another painting with focal point(dragon) knocking over the magic ink as you suggested, with muted colors in the back. Thank you so much, it helped me see why I didn't like it! Too many things competing each other make the painting hard to look at.


----------



## Suibets (6 mo ago)

Janique said:


> Thank you! I don't know if I can change this painting. But I might just do another painting with focal point(dragon) knocking over the magic ink as you suggested, with muted colors in the back. Thank you so much, it helped me see why I didn't like it! Too many things competing each other make the painting hard to look at.


You're welcome! Glad it helped.


----------

